# Rear leg problems after Neuter&Laparotomy



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't have any advice but wondered how your pup is doing, did you get the biopsy results?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would take him back to the vet and have him thoroughly checked out. 

Anesthesia would not cause liver problems that fast. 
Did you have pre-anesthetic blood work done on him before his surgeries?


----------



## laure8929 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for asking, and yes, the biopsy for his testicles was benign, and it turned out that what was removed near his spleen was just scar tissue, possibly from an injury that could have happened months or even years ago. (I'm very happy he doesn't have cancer but I'm also upset w/the vet because I feel like he had unnecessary surgery, in regards to the laparotomy). I took him to another vet who took xrays, and he was diagnosed with arthritis, He's taking Dasquin w/MSM, and he needs to lose a bunch of weight. (which is going to be hard because he LOVES to eat, but hopefully that will help, otherwise he might need laser therapy. (I wonder how much that costs). He already seems much better though, still limps every now and then, but definitely feeling better. Thank you for asking.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How much are you feeding your boy and what are you feeding?

You can add green beans to his food to help fill him up. I've used fresh, frozen or canned greens, be sure to use unsalted. Reduce the amount of food you normally feed by 1/4 or 1/2 cup. 

My guys each get a cup of food twice a day. When I have had to put my girl on a diet, I reduced her food by 1/4 or 1/2 cup, then supplemented the remaining with unsalted green beans to equal a total of 1 cup per feeding. 
You should also check the number of calories of any treats you are giving him and include that amount into the total intake of calories per day. You may need to cut back on the number of treats or even try some lower calorie ones. My two love fresh fruits and veggies, these can be used as treats also. 

Both of my Goldens get a Dasuquin with MSM tablet and a fish oil tablet daily. The Laser treatments are a very good idea. I think you will find the treatments will be very helpful. 

Here's a few threads you might want to read through discussing laser treatment-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-standard/99271-laser-therapy-vs-adequan.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...d-standard/85931-cold-laser-therapy-dogs.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/54214-laser-treatments-arthritis.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...andard/292842-laser-therapy-chiropractor.html

If you have access to water where your boy can go swimming, whether it be fresh water or an indoor facility, that would be a very good way for him to lose weight without putting stress on his joints and it would also be helpful for his arthritis.

Great to hear his results were negative, hope he's doing better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laure*

Laure

Praying he gets better on the Dasquin and we have both of our dogs on Purina Pro Plan Weight Mgt. right now. They both gained a lot of weight over the winter, as the weather was too awful to walk a lot!


----------

